# New Rider: Need help from you pros!



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

we need more information than that. where do you ride, how tall are you, how much do you weigh, how often do you plan on riding, your boot size, your budget just to name a few.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

it`d be the rockies and just local hills and I already know what size board I need and price is irrelevant - i just really wanted to know if they`re decent boards


----------

